# Severn Bridge Disaster



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone remember the night of 25th Sept. when we thought we heard a noise and on walking down to go on board the 'Vindy' we though we were seeing things but as it was a bit misty shrugged it off. As we got closer we realised that part of the Bridge was missing,
Two barges had collided and had hit the Bridge causing part of it to collapse with the loss of Five crew members


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

There is a thread on SN all about it


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

To clear any confusion, the disaster actually happened on 25 October 1960


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> There is a thread on SN all about it


Is *this* the thread John? (Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thats it Ray, many thanks.

John.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Thats it Ray, many thanks.
> 
> John.


Thought so John, no problem. (Thumb)


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

I worked alongside the surviving skipper of the Wastdale H. And a few more Harkers men.


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry Fred got date wromg


----------

